# Aftermarket Bumpers



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

My dad messed up his bumper on his Jeep, instead of buying a new one of like to upgrade mine and give him my stock one. What kind of bumpers are you guys using with a plow setup? I have a boss sport duty setup. I’m also worried about the added weight, some aftermarket bumpers look heavier than stock.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't offer any advice on replacement bumpers. I will say though that most people do not use AM bumpers when plowing; doing so would risk causing an interference with the plow mount as the mounts are often designed to fit very tightly to the factory bumper.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

I figured so. Just though maybe someone here may have done it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would guess that with an aftermarket bumper you might have to do a slight modification to the mount, but sometimes not.

I believe there is a guy on this site with a Cummings that has an aftermarket bumper... @Mark Oomkes might be able to answer if he had to do any modification to work with his cattle catcher bumper.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OR_ @theplowmeister 
_
Any help on this one?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I built a Kustom deer slayer bumper for my '97 F-350 instead of modifying a AM.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

How many deer have been "off'd" by it?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> How many deer have been "off'd" by it?


2 deer, 1 wild Turkey and several small birds. Always go for head shot on deer so there's less meat loss.....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF said:


> 2 deer, 1 wild Turkey and several small birds. Always go for head shot on deer so there's less meat loss.....


How do you know it was a wild turkey, and not a domestic one?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> How do you know it was a wild turkey, and not a domestic one?


http://www.pennlive.com/wildaboutpa/2016/11/turkeys_of_a_different_feather.html


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I was joking.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> I was joking.


Thought that was the case but you never know...... Seems you're tuned up for fishing........you presented the bait and I took it...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Thought that was the case but you never know...... Seems you're tuned up for fishing........you presented the bait and I took it...


The in-laws feed the deer (Which Wisconsin just outlawed), but they do it anyway, because "the government isn't going to tell them what to do", and they're not baiting them since they no longer hunt. They just like to see the wildlife in their yard. I've got pictures somewhere of 3 albino deer at their feeder, and at another time, about 15 turkeys there picking up the corn that the deer knock on the ground and don't pick up.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> OR_ @theplowmeister
> _
> Any help on this one?


I have a winch mount bumper I made. it will NOT work with the plow so I swap in the stock bumper for the winter. its all of 6 bolts.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Very true. Bumpers aren’t too hard to swap out. I’d have to take off to get the mount off anyways which I’d like to do for summers


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> How do you know it was a wild turkey, and not a domestic one?


Or a holiday one.....


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Try a local Jeep customizing shop. The often have factory take-offs available at a reasonable price. CL is a another good source - find someone that went aftermarket and get their original one out of their garage.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone know if the 10th anniversary rubicon bumper has any issues? Someone hit my bumper when it was parked.


----------

